# Cost of hairdresser for ladies



## bacchus (30 Aug 2007)

I would be curious to know how much do ladies out there pay on average to get their hair done.  I am fully aware that it depends on what you get done, that's why i am asking for an average.
My wife pays on average €150, which seems really a lot to me, but may be that's the going rate for ladies. I simply don't have a clue.
Note: the barber usually charges me €10!!! so with the kids, that's bring the familly average down to €45 per cut.


----------



## Sar (30 Aug 2007)

I go to Peter Marks and pay about €45 for a cut. If I get colour (highlights) done as well it is about €130.

Is the €150 your wife pays just for a cut - no colour? That sounds unbelievably expensive.


----------



## Lauren (30 Aug 2007)

If she is getting colour and a cut then 150 Euro is on the high side of average...I usually pay around 120 Euro for cut and colour...Does her hair always look nice? Well don't complain then!


----------



## pc7 (30 Aug 2007)

I'm lucky my hairdresser works in Peter Marks but does easi meche highlights and cuts in my house for 85, charges my mam 65 for a colour and cut. If I go for a blow dry its 22 in John Alan Santry which is cheaper than most as i've long hair. A womans work and all that


----------



## bacchus (30 Aug 2007)

Lauren said:


> Does her hair always look nice? Well don't complain then!


No matter what, she'll always be the most beautiful woman in my eyes  

Not sure there is a relationship between cost and quality, or is there?
For barbers, they all charges more or less the same price, but there is great difference between quality of cuts in my experience.


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

As far as I can see women are royally ripped off in many consumer areas.

Mrs Caveat pays about €50 for cut only - and it's nothing fancy, just a trim.  I did pay €8 & now pay nothing as Mrs C cuts mine!

Seriously though, she maintains that women's shoes for example are of much lower quality then men's - but cost twice as much.  

I'm sure there are other areas - she'll remind me later.


----------



## bacchus (30 Aug 2007)

> As far as I can see women are royally ripped off in many consumer areas.


 
Future posters,
I would prefer if this thread does not become another rip off thread as there are many, and already one dedicated to hairdressers.
Let's stick to average cost please.


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2007)

Oops OK  

From other women friends & acquaintances, I'd say for a simple trim/cut & blow dry, nothing more, I've heard figures of between €40 and €70.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Aug 2007)

Wash and blow dry= €20.00.

Colour, wash, cut and blow dry= €70.00.


----------



## 1308dorina (30 Aug 2007)

I get an all over colour now rather than the highlights.....i pay €75 for the colour but it is twice the price if you go for highlights.......if i go in for just a trim it's €65 but if i get a trim with my colour it's €75....doesn't make sense but that's the way it is! Women are being completely ripped off.....women's clothes have gotten much more expensive over the last few years and children's clothes have gone completely threw the roof......bought my daughter a good winter coat last year for €30 and went looking for one this year in the same shop.....they have a very similar coat but it's €70 this year.....women are mugs for spending money!


----------



## demoivre (30 Aug 2007)

The missus tells me a cut, colour and blow dry costs €80 .......the laser transaction on the bank statement tells me it costs €130 though !!! Coincidentally I'm just out of the barbers myself, €10 for a dry cut. A young lad before me with much more thatch than me was only charged €7.50 for his cut even though it took much longer to cut the young fellas hair.  "Price discrimination" I protested to the barber - no he said, "I charge by surface area covered " !


----------



## c1aro (30 Aug 2007)

Location matters.  I gave up work in February 2006 and up to that time I got my hair done in the city (cut, base colour and highlights = €125).  

Since giving up work I have had my hair done in my local town - last Tuesday both my daughter and myself had our hair done 2 x cuts/base colour/hightlights and the total for the two of us was €120.  The only difference as far as I can see is I am not being plied with coffee every five minutes (actually sometimes I'm lucky to get a coffee at all) but with the price I pay I am very happy.


----------



## Trish2006 (30 Aug 2007)

Usually around €120 for wash, cut, highlights in Dublin but not city centre


----------



## Morgause (30 Aug 2007)

I pay around €30 to €35 for a wash cut and blowdry, and €15 for a dry trim.  There's no messing around with cups of tea, but if I want tea I'll go to a teashop!


----------



## susie1 (30 Aug 2007)

Last visit to get h/lights and no cut, was 117e.  i have now found a home hairdresser who will do same for 80e.


----------



## droileen (30 Aug 2007)

Why not try a hairdressing school ?  Lots of ladies do & are happy, as far as I know.


----------



## joanmul (30 Aug 2007)

My son's girlfriend paid €300.


----------



## anseo (30 Aug 2007)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to hop on a Ryanair flight somewhere? And have a day out as well. 

I pay €6.50 for a haircut in Sam's Barber. Mon/Tues only.

Do many of ye tip? I don't myself.


----------



## amtc (30 Aug 2007)

city centre up to 150 euro in normal hairdressers ...52 for a cut (house of colour abbey st)


----------



## BlueSpud (31 Aug 2007)

Funny thing is, I would love Mrs B just as much if she didnt put all that junk in her hair. Probably more, as we could spend the difference on a meal out!


----------



## eimsRV (31 Aug 2007)

Locally I pay about €35 for a wash cut and blowdry, and €120 for highlights with wash&cut& blowdry.


----------



## bacchus (31 Aug 2007)

joanmul said:


> My son's girlfriend paid €300.


And where would that be?


----------



## REMFAN (2 Sep 2007)

demoivre said:


> The missus tells me a cut, colour and blow dry costs €80 .......the laser transaction on the bank statement tells me it costs €130 though !!! Coincidentally I'm just out of the barbers myself, €10 for a dry cut. A young lad before me with much more thatch than me was only charged €7.50 for his cut even though it took much longer to cut the young fellas hair. "Price discrimination" I protested to the barber - no he said, "I charge by surface area covered " !


 
Haha  I pay 12e for a wash and cut. The other half pays 70e for a cut and colour at an independently owned unisex saloon. I would imagine that no average price exists, it depends on where the lady goes and what she has done.


----------



## the mai rose (2 Sep 2007)

i pay 16 for a wash and dry and 70 for a cut colour and hi lights, i then tip 10


----------



## noilh (4 Sep 2007)

I am currently paying 85 euro for cut and blow dry at David Marshall on Dawson St, Dublin.  I think it is very high, but I have found someone who is cutting my hair the way I like it and he takes huge trouble.  But i do think the same cut could be got in a barber's shop for 10 euro.   i did once ask a barber to cut my hair and said he couldn't because he would be in trobule with the ladies hairdressing business nearby.


----------



## foxylady (5 Sep 2007)

noilheart said:


> I am currently paying 85 euro for cut and blow dry at David Marshall on Dawson St, Dublin. I think it is very high, but I have found someone who is cutting my hair the way I like it and he takes huge trouble. But i do think the same cut could be got in a barber's shop for 10 euro. i did once ask a barber to cut my hair and said he couldn't because he would be in trobule with the ladies hairdressing business nearby.


 
Go to their school on georges street where it costs under 20 quid


----------



## ragazza (3 Dec 2007)

I got my hair cut at the weekend (in madrid) and was so amazed at the price in comparison to irish prices that I had to post.

For highlights, cut, wash and blowdry, and an eyebrow wax, it came to a grand total of E36!!
I couldnt believe how cheap this was - in my normal salon in Dublin this costs at least 4 times more!


----------



## Conshine (3 Dec 2007)

I bought a pair of eletric clippers 5 years ago for 20 quid.
Took wife to barbers and told her to look and learn!
She has been giving me about 6 cuts a year out of them and they are still going.


----------



## Haille (3 Dec 2007)

I think women shoppers should form a united strong consummer group.They totally underestimate their consumer spending power. If one were to total consumer spending be it hairdressing/cosmetics/clothing/shoes for women versus men it would be interesting to see percentage break up. Just take a walk down any of the city'streets and count the number of shops dedicated to women versus shops dedicated to men.  What would happen in Ireland over the next 4 weeks if such a consumer group decided to tear up their credit cards the economy would come to a standstill . Do not get me wrong obviously women are perfectly entitled to spend their hard earned cash on whatever they wish.[never mind credit cards].Are women much more materialistic?
     Obviously men folk can equally spend on cars etc .A a male I used to visit Galway city in the past I could wander into Mc. Donough's hardware shop near city centre while my wife visited clothes shops. Alas this shop has moved to suburbs so all that is left adjacent to city are exciting shops such as Aldi/Lidl? Bye the way I have hair appointment for tomorrow .


----------



## pernickety (3 Dec 2007)

ragazza said:


> I got my hair cut at the weekend (in madrid) and was so amazed at the price in comparison to irish prices that I had to post.
> 
> For highlights, cut, wash and blowdry, and an eyebrow wax, it came to a grand total of E36!!
> I couldnt believe how cheap this was - in my normal salon in Dublin this costs at least 4 times more!


 

Wash cut and blowdry in france: €18 (and she seems shocked if I try to tip her the €2)


----------



## sam h (3 Dec 2007)

Hairdressers at Lake garda, Italy:
 - wash & dry:€10
 - + cut :€10
Someone even came in with their hair already washed & they dried it for €5!!


----------



## nesbitt (7 Dec 2007)

Average is 120 for cut and colour for the lady.  Guys varies from 8 to 40 euro.  Get to know a hairdresser that you go to regularly as a client and after several visits, ask very discreetly if they could do 'nixer'  for you at home (most do).  Get mobile phone number and text for appointments.  Hairdresser that calls to our home is excellent and cuts the kids hair for free. 70euro for cut and full meche highlights for the missus, and Dad is 10euro. (cash of course!)  Live and learn...


----------



## nesbitt (7 Dec 2007)

Average is 120 for cut and colour for the lady. Guys varies from 8 to 40 euro. Get to know a hairdresser that you go to regularly as a client and after several visits, ask very discreetly if they could do 'nixer' for you at home (most do). Get mobile phone number and text for appointments. Hairdresser that calls to our home is excellent and cuts the kids hair for free. 70euro for cut and full meche highlights for the missus, and Dad is 10euro. (cash of course!) Live and learn...


----------



## muffin1973 (7 Dec 2007)

I used to get an all over colour, highlights and a cut = €170 in total which I found very expensive but I like the salon and how it looks and I only get it done every few months.  Still, last time I went I decided to forget the highlights and only get the all over so including the cut it dropped to €117 which I find ok.  They'll also do free masking for you (colouring the hair that goes grey quickest!) if you go in and pay for a cut, which is about €70 I think.

My husband got his hair cut in Dundrum TC at the weekend for €20 which is the most expensive haircut he's ever had - average for him would be €8-€10.

M


----------



## Daveydoris (23 Apr 2008)

Any decent salon manager\owner worth their salt will recognise loyal clients that spend big money on their hairs and reward these with promotions\discounts\special offers..

I am in the middle of opening a new salon and can honestly say that when we take into account the rent, salary, supplies cost, not to mention the heavy investment that we're putting into staff training - profit margins are not that great. Don't get me wrong, we hope to make money but no way are we aimong to rip customers off...

Obviously I can't speak for all other people in the trade.

DD


----------



## Brianne (23 Apr 2008)

I pay 35 Euros for a wash , cut and blow dry. It takes 25 mins and would be considered reasonable.Women are paying way over the odds for haircuts but its our own fault. The market charges what the market can take.If women stayed away, the hairdressers would'nt be long in dropping their prices.
I was amazed when my hairdresser told me that around Christmas, some women come in a few times in a week, if they are going out, for example. I am too mean and luckily the hairdresser gives a good cut so I only go there about three or four times a year!!


----------



## di74 (23 Apr 2008)

Cut & Blowdry €45, Cut & Highlights €120. Saturday's are more expensive, so best do it midweek.


----------



## Megan (23 Apr 2008)

di74 said:


> Cut & Blowdry €45, Cut & Highlights €120. Saturday's are more expensive, so best do it midweek.



Can a hairdresser have a different rate for Saturday?


----------



## bananas (25 Apr 2008)

There are lots of Polish and Chinese hairdressers in Dublin now, I go to Polish one in Talbot St, €45 for wash, cut, highlights and blowdry.  €22 for wash, cut and blow dry.


----------



## IWONDER (27 Apr 2008)

I pay about e40 every three months or so (sometimes more) for a wash, cut and blowdry, and e9 every 7 weeks or so for a colour I put in myself. I can't believe the amount some women pay out for their hair!


----------



## jackswift (27 Apr 2008)

Conshine said:


> I bought a pair of eletric clippers 5 years ago for 20 quid.
> Took wife to barbers and told her to look and learn!
> She has been giving me about 6 cuts a year out of them and they are still going.


 I bought a clippers 5 years ago as well but I don't trust the wife to cut my hair so I cut it myself. Its easy enough when you get used to it. I have a full head of hair so I use a 24mm on top and 12 mm back and sides.


----------



## Complainer (28 Apr 2008)

jackswift said:


> I bought a clippers 5 years ago as well but I don't trust the wife to cut my hair so I cut it myself. Its easy enough when you get used to it. I have a full head of hair so I use a 24mm on top and 12 mm back and sides.


Have you any magic solutions to cleaning up the mess afterwards? I tried cutting it in the shower cubicle, as the only option to avoid hair going all over the place.


----------



## jackswift (28 Apr 2008)

It would be better to cut it in a room with a tiled or timber floor as cleaning hair off a carpet is a nightmare.


----------



## dear2asha (18 Jul 2008)

Hi Brianne, as I am quite new t dublin and have had a very expensive bad haircut expereince, can you please provide me with the address of your hairdresser. Thanks.


Brianne said:


> I pay 35 Euros for a wash , cut and blow dry. It takes 25 mins and would be considered reasonable.Women are paying way over the odds for haircuts but its our own fault. The market charges what the market can take.If women stayed away, the hairdressers would'nt be long in dropping their prices.
> I was amazed when my hairdresser told me that around Christmas, some women come in a few times in a week, if they are going out, for example. I am too mean and luckily the hairdresser gives a good cut so I only go there about three or four times a year!!


----------



## dear2asha (18 Jul 2008)

Hi, as I have said in another post, am quite new to dublin and have had a very expensive bad hair cut experience can you kindly provide me with the address and contact number of your hairdresser.
Thanks.





the mai rose said:


> i pay 16 for a wash and dry and 70 for a cut colour and hi lights, i then tip 10


----------



## sandrat (19 Jul 2008)

think you are better off pming people as opposed to doing multiple posts in an old thread.


----------



## Brianne (19 Jul 2008)

Sorry, I don't live in Dublin.


----------

